# How are you spending this election day?



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We voted absentee a week ago. I'm cleaning house today. Chaos is best met with a clean house. Plus, I have 4 small kids. That's all I ever really do.

How are you spending your election day? Do you have any election day traditions?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

At my polling place the parking lot was full. Never seen anything like it. Got there at 0730 after work , took me 40 minutes to get through to vote. When I signed in I saw where about 450 already voted and there was another 100 behind me. Usually at this time I see about 6 to 8 people there and where about 50 have voted before me.

No traditions, now I'm going to bed.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Voted at 07:30, parked 3 blocks away, it took about 45 minutes to vote, when I left the line out the door had doubled, it is good to see, I have several meetings today with potential customers so I will be checking results periodically. Praying for a Trump win.....May God bless our Republic.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Voted at 6:30am and I have never seen a crowd like this to show up and vote.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Here in Jefferson all ballots are mail in. So I voted weeks ago. So I will probably be painting the house with the TV on. I am more nervous than a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Election Day? Whose running? :vs_smile:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Election Day? Whose running? :vs_smile:


Vote Squatch!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Judging by the turnout so far, I think it's safe to say that no matter the outcome, this election has gotten people involved again. And that's better than apathy.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree indie.

Sitting here getting psyched out about going to work later this afternoon. Its only a 4 hour shift so it will likely cost me almost as much to get to work as I made. Luckily I got 4 more days of that and I will supposedly be starting at the office closer to where I live. I guess we will see which direction the ball bounces by the time I am off tonight and what the future will likely hold for us all.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

went to vote at 630 and the parking lot at the high school was full. Wasn't like that four years ago. Took right at 40 minutes to get thru the line.

Will probably clean my Black Powder rifle. Muzzle Loading season started last saturday


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Voted this morning. Lady at the polls said turn out is higher than usual, a lot higher. As for the rest of the day, visiting a couple of local gun shops.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I had a mail in ballot, but I dropped it off at the polling place today. It wasn't very busy. Usually cooks manning the tables but if I'd had to vote in a booth there were two open. Maybe the SF liberals will take this for granted.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I voted two weeks ago , early voting , we to the doctors this morning , now I am just waiting to pop the top when Trump wins , or lock and load if the witch wins , any way I will pop the top tonight , in happiness or sadness .


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Got off work at 7:00 am this morning and went right to my polling place. Got there around 7:40 and had to wait maybe 10 minutes to vote. I was number #175 to have voted. I don't know if the wait was due to higher voter turnout or that I've never voted that early before with people who wanted to vote before they went in to work. Regardless I don't have any traditions or anything. In fact really the only thing I was thinking about doing right now is going out to get a spot of lunch.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Polls opened at 7pm. I was in line twenty till and was number 6. Then went to work.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

Working till 3 or so then heading home, at which point I will crack open a beer or 4 and watch intently hoping killary doesn't win.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think a large turnout is in Trumps favor. I early voted so I am making calls today. Will watch the returns this evening.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I voted as Julio yesterday. Today I am supposed to be Gustavo.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I voated an the drinking began


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I voted. Think I convinced my mom to vote for Trump on the way to the poles. She was gonna do a write-in.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

I voted too (had to wait till the last day). First bought a bunch of canned goods on sale (lots of sales on campbell's, prego and swanson, visit the coupon thread for coupon links), then hit the polls and discovered after waiting behind two dems, neither of which had registered OR showered in a very long time, I was at the wrong place.

Then went to the right place and discovered every one of the 8 or so workers was also a dem. They were nice and all, but it made me a bit nervous wondering if well...votes would somehow disappear. It was all electronic voting so hopefully it is accurate (unless they are Soros owned machines).

They did ask for ID then had us sign a paper with our address, date of birth etc... So it looks like they are ready to audit if necessary.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Voted, took 7 minutes from the truck and back. Stopped at the LGS and scored a Rossi 44mag with a scout scope on it. I'll put the irons back on and use it for a truck gun. Only $199 plus I can sell the scope off it. 

Going for a nice walk and pick up my deer camera cards. Hard to beat near 60 degrees in Nov in WI. Bracing myself for the bad news tomorrow. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Now we're getting ready to go to church as we're having revival services this week. Tonight's service should be interesting. He is not a shy preacher.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Drove someone to the local poll and it was packed, cars parked both sides of the long drive to the school, parking lot was full. A couple of County Sheriffs watching the craziness. Went by it again in early afternoon and it wasn't quite as bad, but the absentee ballot was definitely a good choice.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just hearing another report about votes defaulting to Dem. Is it just the channels I happen upon so I don't hear about the Rep. ones or is it really that blatant?

In other news, the house is still dirty.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What time is the final result?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

TG said:


> What time is the final result?


Final will probably be 12 hours from now.

But we could know much sooner, polls start closing in some states in about 40 minutes. If Trump wins some of the big swing states (meaning must win states that could go either Clinton or Trump) things will look good and he may be projected the winner. On the other hand if he loses Florida, North Carolina, etc...early on then they will say Clinton is the winner.

So we will probably know in 3-4 hours, but the final results may take 12 hours.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

On the bright side...Sitting here sippin Turkey...

First results starting to come outta Kentucky

Trump 79% ...Hillary 19%

Hope your state follows this lead!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Quietly at home with my bride.
Voting is done.
Waiting to see how badly Trump beats the skank!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sitting up at deer camp watching Fox News and getting my tissues ready.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My Man the Duck, owns Jack and Ruger!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TG said:


> What time is the final result?


Good question TG,

The US Founders established a very unique system for the election of the President of the USA. It is called the Electoral College. We The People conclude voting today, November 8, 2016 and these votes go to determine the electoral college.

The key dates are as follows (cut and pasted from the US archives;

*November 8, 2016-Election Day

Registered voters cast their votes for President and Vice President. By doing so, they also help choose the electors who will represent their state in the Electoral College.

Mid-November through December 19, 2016

After the presidential election, the governor of your state prepares seven Certificates of Ascertainment. "As soon as practicable," after the election results in your state are certified, the governor sends one of the Certificates of Ascertainment to the Archivist.

Certificates of Ascertainment should be sent to the Archivist no later than the meeting of the electors in December. However, federal law sets no penalty for missing the deadline.

The remaining six Certificates of Ascertainment are held for use at the meeting of the Electors in December.

December 13, 2016

States must make final decisions in any controversies over the appointment of their electors at least six days before the meeting of the Electors. This is so their electoral votes will be presumed valid when presented to Congress.

Decisions by states' courts are conclusive, if decided under laws enacted before Election Day.

December 19, 2016

The Electors meet in their state and vote for President and Vice President on separate ballots. The electors record their votes on six "Certificates of Vote," which are paired with the six remaining Certificates of Ascertainment.

The electors sign, seal, and certify six sets of electoral votes. A set of electoral votes consists of one Certificate of Ascertainment and one Certificate of Vote. These are distributed immediately as follows:

one set to the President of the Senate (the Vice President) for the official count of the electoral votes in January;
two packages to the Secretary of State in the state where the electors met-one is an archival set that becomes part of the public record of the Secretary of State's office and the other is a reserve set that is subject to the call of the President of the Senate to replace missing or incomplete electoral votes;
two packages to the Archivist-one is an archival set that becomes part of the permanent collection at the National Archives and Records Administration and the other is a reserve set that is subject to the call of the President of the Senate to replace missing or incomplete electoral votes; and
one set to the presiding judge in the district where the Electors met-this is also a reserve set that is subject to the call of the President of the Senate to replace missing or incomplete electoral votes.

December 28, 2016

Electoral votes (the Certificates of Vote) must be received by the President of the Senate and the Archivist no later than nine days after the meeting of the electors. States face no legal penalty for failure to comply.

If votes are lost or delayed, the Archivist may take extraordinary measures to retrieve duplicate originals.

On or Before January 3, 2017

The Archivist and/or representatives from the Office of the Federal Register meet with the Secretary of the Senate and the Clerk of the House in late December or early January. This is, in part, a ceremonial occasion. Informal meetings may take place earlier.

January 6, 2017

The Congress meets in joint session to count the electoral votes. Congress may pass a law to change this date.

The Vice President, as President of the Senate, presides over the count and announces the results of the Electoral College vote. The President of the Senate then declares which persons, if any, have been elected President and Vice President of the United States.

If a State submits conflicting sets of electoral votes to Congress, the two Houses acting concurrently may accept or reject the votes. If they do not concur, the votes of the electors certified by the Governor of the State on the Certificate of Ascertainment would be counted in Congress.

If no Presidential candidate wins 270 or more electoral votes, a majority, the 12th Amendment to the Constitution provides for the House of Representatives to decide the Presidential election. If necessary the House would elect the President by majority vote, choosing from the three candidates who received the greatest number of electoral votes. The vote would be taken by state, with each state having one vote.

If no Vice Presidential candidate wins 270 or more electoral votes, a majority, the 12th Amendment provides for the Senate to elect the Vice President. If necessary, the Senate would elect the Vice President by majority vote, choosing from the two candidates who received the greatest number of electoral votes. The vote would be taken by state, with each Senator having one vote.

If any objections to the Electoral College vote are made, they must be submitted in writing and be signed by at least one member of the House and one Senator. If objections are presented, the House and Senate withdraw to their respective chambers to consider their merits under procedures set out in federal law.

January 20, 2017 at Noon-Inauguration Day

The President-elect takes the Oath of Office and becomes the President of the United States.
*
[/B]
https://www.archives.gov/federal-register/electoral-college/key-dates.html

https://www.archives.gov/federal-register/electoral-college/about.html


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am going to bed at 8pm, wake up at 4, and see what is in store for me for the next four years.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Slippy, informative read


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

My wife and I spent 7 hours handing out "palm cards" for our local Republican Senate candidate at the parking lot of our town voting station. Some say, 'if you don't vote, don't complain'. We take it further, 'if you don't actively support, don't cry to us'.

It was a cold fall day to be outside so long. we came home and poured a little whiskey in the jar.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TG said:


> Thanks for posting this Slippy, informative read


The Founders were absolute geniuses when they designed the framework for the USA, a Representative Republic, not a Democracy as most people incorrectly refer to it. Yes, the US Constitution has changed with a number of Amendments added over the past 240 years, some for the good and some not...BUT...

As Ben Franklin reportedly said when asked by a citizen, "What kind of government have you given us Mr Franklin"...Ben replied, "A Republic, IF you can keep it..."


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Went after work @ 6:05. The parking lot looked crowded, but there was no wait inside. They used paper ballots. Over 1700 people had voted at that location (we have a population of ~15K and 13 voting locations??).


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Well, I am packing up my barracks room.... after 3 months of training I am heading to my new home (about a 12 hour drive north) in a few days. I hope the travels back are uneventful.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Quit my job and my wife is threatening to leave...also mourning the loss of my friend Matt who was one of the SF guys who got killed in Jordan..fun times!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking good for Trump so far.....If it changes I got 47 fifths of Turkey 101 to drink in the next year.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I spent it voting at 7:03 AM, then off to work for the rest of the day to make more money so I can buy more chit.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

And the relevant sermon tonight was; Tribulation Worketh Patience. Roman's 5:1-5 
Hmm.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Quit my job and my wife is threatening to leave...also mourning the loss of my friend Matt who was one of the SF guys who got killed in Jordan..fun times!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


So sorry for your loss, stay strong


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Quit my job and my wife is threatening to leave...also mourning the loss of my friend Matt who was one of the SF guys who got killed in Jordan..fun times!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Hey!....hey!!!!! Ya you!

Make sure this is the best route there is before you give in.

Do you love her?

Show it...prove it.

Does she love you?

Ask her to prove it...show it.

Don't give up...yet.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hoping for the best, and so sorry for your loss.



AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Quit my job and my wife is threatening to leave...also mourning the loss of my friend Matt who was one of the SF guys who got killed in Jordan..fun times!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

